# Selling a vehicle on Ebay



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Some of you folks have done this:- is it best to have an auction type listing or go for a classified ad?

I'd welcome some thoughts on the ebay vehicle selling process in general if you could

I'm not thinking of selling my MH but my beautiful Saab 9-3 convertible (at some stage)

Cheers

Graham :smile2:


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

It's about four years since I sold my Seat Alhambra so I'm struggling to remember too many details, but I sold it by an auction format & for a fixed price from e-bay, not a percentage. Usual advice applies, take lots of photos, describe any faults accurately etc. I had lots of watchers & questions as well as people wanting me to end early, which I refused. The buyer came down from Yorkshire on the train, I picked him up from the station & he paid cash.
Good luck, I sold mine for more than double what "We buy any car" offered, & that was without them seeing it. Apparently when they come to collect (or you deliver) they start to knock the price down on any flimsy excuse.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

If you are time limited and need to sell then I would go for an auction rather than classified.
An existing account with selling history helps but is not essential.
If auctioning then I have set a reserve at about 25% bellow the prices I have seen others go for.
Having a PayPal account helps, to secure a reasonable deposit. 
You have to be totally honest in your description and realistic in your expectations.
Read other adverts to see what are the accepted do's and don'ts.
I've sold a couple of cars in the £2/3k quickly and without any hassle.
Rule no.1 with convertibles is that the worst time to sell is in the Autumn but I guess you know that.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Now I would go the other way.

Decide what you want for whatever it is you are selling and put it on at "Buy it now" that way if it's something someone wants and it's a price they are happy to pay, you could sell it quicker PLUS you will get the price you want (rather than risk getting less than you are prepared to accept) 

I always put my stuff on buy it now and have sold everything!

If you are selling something valuable do NOT accept PayPal payment as that can be recalled some time later. Cash or direct bank transfer ONLY. 

Andy


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Recently sold my wife's car on eBay using a classified buy it now type of insertion. Had a couple of time wasters but sold within a week for the asking price without the buyer even seeing it. The chap told me that he agreed to buy the vehicle because of the number of photos included on the advert and the very detailed description of the car which he confirmed was totally accurate when he arrived to inspect and pay cash for it.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Vehicles and the like are different than smaller objects, when it comes to selling and buying, as people will usually want to come and view before they purchase. I think the auction route gives both sides more options. If the visiting buyer decides he wants the vehicle and makes a very good offer then there is nothing to stop you ending the auction immediately and taking their cash.
I always feel that the "buy it now" articles have to be bargains that are probably there because the seller is after a quick sale. I would not like to think the article had not reached it's full value.
This is what I would consider to be a typical advert but there are many others to copy from http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SAAB-9-3-...303501?hash=item3d26a43fcd:g:s60AAOSwsTxXkAJB


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ooh! I love Saab Convertibles  How long have you had her Graham and why the sale?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

BillCreer said:


> This is what I would consider to be a typical advert but there are many others to copy from http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SAAB-9-3-...303501?hash=item3d26a43fcd:g:s60AAOSwsTxXkAJB


...but without the spelling mistakes though eh :wink2:

I shall sell mine in the spring I think as that would be prime time once the season has shifted. Mine is a little unique as it will be 10 the but has only done 30k miles. It is covered, garaged and on a trickle charger...and immaculate inside and out (including the engine bay). I have also had the alloys redone in black; windows tinted to the rear; as well as rear light clusters. Up to this year I usually do around 1700 miles in her but I reckon this year will be well below 1000.

What is really great as well is that I had it chipped from 210bhp to 250bhp and the torque up to 400NM...which surprises many a member of the BMW et al brigade :grin2:

We are moving next year so will get a 4x4 as we plan to be a little more rural/isolated. Depending on garaging we may get a little MX5 as a fun 'vert

Cheers

Graham :smile2:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Slightly different selling rules for vehicles on ebay, it is not a binding contract if someone buys it.

Look up the details.

Peter


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

patp said:


> Ooh! I love Saab Convertibles  How long have you had her Graham and why the sale?


Hi Pat

4 years and I am selling purely because I don't use her enough tbh. She is way too much car to be stuck on a battery conditioner just being used one/twice a month. When we move next year we'll get a 4x4 as we are moving to mid Wales and could well be semi rural. I'd get a small cheap MX5 as a summer runaround then provided we have a garage to keep it in.










I love them too. I love the small engineering things which made them stand out against their GM owners (and probably meant that they went bust!). This is my second (a 2.0 Aero) - I had a 1.9 TiD before which was Hirsch mapped by Saab themselves, which we took over the French Alps :smile2:. I love the handling, the power, the braking, the looks...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

listerdiesel said:


> Slightly different selling rules for vehicles on ebay, it is not a binding contract if someone buys it.
> 
> Look up the details.
> 
> Peter


Thanks Pete

I tried too but they don't make it easy on fleabay

Graham :smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

How strange,I was thinking of selling our Rav 4,XT4 and getting my Daughter a convertible, well me really but I expect it will be in her name.:wink2::wink2:Have just arranged for Son to come and help me clear out the garage.Maybe we should chat later.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Keep it Graham. Don't get a Chelsea tractor!  I live in the proper sticks and refuse to have one. Had all sorts of daft cars but never a 4x4. Fine If you need to off road but I bet you will miss the fun factor


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> Keep it Graham. Don't get a Chelsea tractor!  I live in the proper sticks and refuse to have one. Had all sorts of daft cars but never a 4x4. Fine If you need to off road but I bet you will miss the fun factor


Where we may be moving to will not be on/near roads that are gritted etc in winter Barry...hence the potential need. Also if they are small lanes all sh1tted up with farmers mud etc, I'd prefer something less precious tbh

We need to be able to be mobile in all weathers just in case (wife's health)

If we don't need one we wont get one, trust me

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Where we may be moving to will not be on/near roads that are gritted etc in winter Barry...hence the potential need. Also if they are small lanes all sh1tted up with farmers mud etc, I'd prefer something less precious tbh
> 
> We need to be able to be mobile in all weathers just in case (wife's health)
> 
> ...


You have a PM, mums the word.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You have a PM, mums the word.


...so do you :wink2:

Graham :smile2:


----------

